# Massage in Burbank/valley area?



## steverocks (Aug 19, 2005)

So where is the best place for a massage in Burbank/ Valley area?
My IT bands need some serious work


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I go to a Rolfer out in Santa Monica. If you go to the Rolf Institute website and do a search you'll come up with a few rolfers in the east valley.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

steverocks said:


> So where is the best place for a massage in Burbank/ Valley area?
> My IT bands need some serious work


I just use Craigslist "casual encounters" :blush2:


----------

